# wait for sandy bridge or not



## piyushlpn (Jan 22, 2011)

well all the advices (of buying a pc) to wait until sandy bridge arrive in india were not compelet.let me explain.. If your budget is between 45k &55k and you want to buy dell only due to your faith in it like nokia phones then i think do n't wait becoz initial price of sandibridge will be around 70k(dell only) go for xps.for price less than 45k sandy bridge from dell is difficult at least in this year.in this crunch time i think buying a desktop is better.
What all of you think please comment.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 22, 2011)

yes. Given that it's just a month away, it makes total sense to wait for Sandy bridge but also note that AMD is bringing out much superior Fusion chips very soon. Should be out soon.


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ Well its superior in the graphics department. But in pure computing, star cores are nowhere near sandybridge.

So in my opinion u definitely wait for _*sandybridge*_ laptop wid a discrete _*GPU*_. It will blow _*fusion*_ away.

cheers.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2011)

Did you even bothered to take a look at architectural detail of Bulldozer? Have you even noticed how an 18W ultra low powered Bobcat is able to do the work that an entry level processor mainstream desktop processor does? And do you know that Intel's CPU+GPU is really poor in handling GPU operations? 

If you haven't noticed, Fusion is the next big thing since core microarchitecture and balance is shifting towards AMD (which is usual given how it is happening for past 15 years like a see-saw once every 3-4 years). The design from ground up has worked and the new bulldozer chips are going to have superb processing power and at the same time provide superb battery life. 

you need to read this to understand why Fusion is big (if you can understand the terminology): *sites.amd.com/us/Documents/48423B_fusion_whitepaper_WEB.pdf

eg: HP dm1z powered by AMD E-350 (bobcat, 18w, dual core, 1.6GHz) beats Core i3 ULV and matches cor ei7 ULV while giving 60% more battery life. Imagine what a mainstream processor can do. If I am right, the mainstream processor will completely eliminate the need to buy sub 4k graphics cards (for casual gaming) and thanks to its radical improvements, it will go head on against Intel's best. I won't say that it will blow off Intel or will kill Intel but just wait and watch coz for mobile processing, it certainly will do wonders. 

so, please do your home work before saying things like 'blow away'.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ desibond, see properly what somulesnar has written. He mentioned stars and not bulldozer.  Do you even know what stars is? 

Initial fusion apu's will be based on star's cores or the existing phenom 2 cores and not bulldozer. They will debut next year.

In pure computational prowess, i don't think e-350 can match core i7 culv. It barely competes with a pentium dual core. But battery life is really good. Can you please provide a link to justify your statement of bobcat beating core i7 culv?

The destop based fusion cpu's will have a 400 shaders apu . Performance will roughly match a 5570. Same must be the case with its mobile counterparts.

Now a sandybridge cpu with a discrete graphics will easily outperform initial fusion apu's in pure computational and graphics prowess. But fusion might have an upper hand in battery life since the gpu is present in the same sillicon die as the cpu.

When bulldozer arrives, it will be seen how better it fares against its competitors that time.


----------



## paroh (Jan 23, 2011)

As i always prefer a stand alone graphic card with a cpu but i still want to know is actually sandy bridge is fast as compare to normal i5 and i7 and if the performance only varies from 4-5% than i think spending huge amount is not advisable.

*www.anandtech.com/show/4083/the-sa...core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/20


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ Yes sandybridge is very fast compared to nehalem.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2011)

ah damn. My Bad. Apologies for missing the 'stars' part.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

Its useless to compare e350 with SNB first of all. E350 is meant for ultralow form factor devices and not notebooks. Its competition is with intel atom and it crushes it into protons and electrons


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 24, 2011)

@desibond: Where did you get those stats/benchies on bobcat? The early benchies I saw, it was slightly faster than a dual core Atom.

also, bulldozer is not a part of Fusion...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Its useless to compare e350 with SNB first of all. E350 is meant for ultralow form factor devices and not notebooks. Its competition is with intel atom and it crushes it into protons and electrons




Jas, i wasn't comparing e-350 with snb but older core i7 culv. Desiibond was saying that e350 matches core i7 culv in performance and thats why i asked him to provide some benches to prove the same.

You are absolutely right about e-350 though. They are atom's competitor and also crushes it in performance.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> @desibond: Where did you get those stats/benchies on bobcat? The early benchies I saw, it was slightly faster than a dual core Atom.
> 
> also, bulldozer is not a part of Fusion...



pcmag and engadget. The early benchies were from a prototype. These are based on retail products.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

i wasnt talking of you vicky. in general.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 25, 2011)

desiibond said:


> pcmag and engadget. The early benchies were from a prototype. These are based on retail products.



links links links... this is great news ! :C_lol2:

just read the one at engadget,really good stuff, I am sure we will see more 12" Notebooks/netbooks at below the $400 mark.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> links links links... this is great news ! :C_lol2:
> 
> just read the one at engadget,really good stuff, I am sure we will see more 12" Notebooks/netbooks at below the $400 mark.



HP Pavilion dm1z Review & Rating | PCMag.com

google for reviews on HP dm1z, ThinkPad X120e, MSI U270, Toshiba Satellite C655D, Aspire One 522, Sony YB series.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Nice review desiibond. Thanks a lot.

Btw how its gonna cost here?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2011)

not sure buddy. these might be around 25k


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 25, 2011)

you will see C50 based systems below the 20k mark for sure...


----------

